

Automated Testing of Microsoft Word Documents using PHP - spxdcz
http://www.boxuk.com/blog/automated-testing-word-documents

======
thristian
At first I thought the title was a randomly-generated concatenation of
horrors, but it turns out to be a pretty good idea: if you have a lot of
documentation to prepare and keep consistent, write a lint-like tool that will
open up the document and check for common errors (custom styles attached to
any text, house-style capitalization rules, etc.)

I quietly suspect there might be a niche for a minimalist WYSIWYG
documentation system that only allows template-defined, semantic styles to be
applied to text, and then allows exporting to a variety of output formats like
printed documentation, knowledge-base articles, online help, etc.

